# Where to buy the BBS Center Cap removal tool 59.23.009 for BBS RC's



## totheMax (Jun 11, 2008)

Where to buy the BBS Center Cap removal tool 59.23.009 for BBS RC's 

After searching hi and low for this tool I finally found a good place to buy it. This is the solid genuine tool for RC's. Not the flimsy glass case BS one that Tire Rack sells which jsut bends and breaks. 

Sander Performance Group in New Jersey-- ask for "Lucile" (she's a stockholder and has been selling BBS since 1984). 

You can reach Sander at (800) 227-6965 

www.sanderperformance.com


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

We can get them (takes a couple weeks) for $ 25 each (plus a little for shipping)

The one we have is identical to the one pictured, so have not heard of there being different versions...........


----------



## totheMax (Jun 11, 2008)

That's good to know... you should also tell this to the people who answer the phone there.

The two guys who I called at tirerack had no clue what I was talking about. Told me the item was discontinued and that BBS did not make them anymore and that they could not get them.

Are you selling the actual BBS Center Cap removal tool part number ?

Can you post a photo of what you sell?

I did buy a bbs removing tool from tire rack and it was a chinesium flimsy deal which bent and slipped and broke the skin on my knuckles.. Hopefully you are also selling the genuine BBS tool 59.23.009


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

Don't have a picture of the back, but here's what we can get;


----------



## totheMax (Jun 11, 2008)

Tnx.. Looks like it's the good one.


----------



## IFlyGTI (Feb 26, 2001)

Good news indeed. I bought mine from _TR_ a few years ago, but when I called to order 6 more for a wholesale customer of mine, I was given the same discontinued story. Have to call back next week & shed some light on my salesman.


----------

